# Cant pull up pictures



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Hiya guys,

For some reason i cant pull up the Album pictures properly. Whenever i try to pull up the pics, it goes to a white screen. I have clicked refresh but it does not work.

Again, Help!


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you sure there isn't anything wrong with your computer.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 12, 2005)

Nope. I dont think so. Its every time i click the wallpaper/picture album it just keeps going to the white screen.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmmm, works for me. What operating system and service pack are you running?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 13, 2005)

To be honest, i dont know but about 2 weeks ago it was letting me go to all the pictures.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

You can try clearing your cache and history in explorer. Also try clearing your cookies. Sometime they get messed up and can cause explorer to get wonky.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 22, 2005)

Great news! I can now pull up the pictures in the Album! I guess you can say its fixed.


----------



## elmilitaro (Oct 3, 2005)

I congragulate you!!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2005)

I am newe in this forum , so I would say hallo to all of You ; does anyone have a blueprint of an Arado E 555 aircraft ( technical blueprint , indicating any detail ) , best regards from the Kingdom of Darkness


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.luft46.com/arado/are555s.html

There ya go.


----------

